# Sunday Bow Hunting in VA?



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

This is the best we've ever seen on any potential Sunday bow hunting. Passed the committee vote. Keep those calls and letters going. 

Bill link - http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?101+sum+hb488



> HB 488 Model bow hunting; ordinances are to include times of day in which hunting can occur and limits.
> L. Scott Lingamfelter | all patrons
> Summary as passed House:
> Model bow hunting ordinance; penalty. Directs the Board of Game and Inland Fisheries to develop model bow ordinances for those counties and cities where the deer population is overabundant, resulting in conflicts between humans and deer. The ordinances are to include the times of day in which such hunting can occur and limits on how many deer can be killed. The localities adopting one of the model ordinances may impose a Class 3 misdemeanor on those persons violating the ordinance.
> ...


----------



## Hokiehunter06 (Sep 4, 2008)

So this passed? Now what exactly does the law say? Thanks!


----------



## renegadendn (Aug 31, 2009)

Banned dog huntin.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokiehunter06 said:


> So this passed? Now what exactly does the law say? Thanks!


Let me simplify it for you.


----------



## Hokiehunter06 (Sep 4, 2008)

Sunday bowhunting where and when? Statewide during normal bow and gun seasons?


----------

